

In Dieting, Magic Isn’t a Substitute for Science - klochner
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/10/health/nutrition/q-and-a-are-high-protein-low-carb-diets-effective.html

======
ColinWright
Bastards - the "back" button in my browser just loads the page again, or does
something equally useless.

People - don't do that. You'll confuse people who don't really what's going
on, and those who do will get really annoyed. I'll certainly think twice
before going to the NYTimes site again.

------
venomsnake
I love the thermodynamic school in dieting. If it works for a combustion
engine, than it is a perfect model for the human body.

